# Pig Out Perch Chowder Recipe Is Here!!!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I just added the recipe over on the recipe forum.
Thank you TubeDude.  
ENJOY!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

NICE!!! Sounds sooo good! Now I just gotta get me some perch!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Catching perch is simple: Just go somewhere that has perch and try to catch a trout. -/O\- 

Works every time! (Stupid Perch!) :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Catching perch is simple: Just go somewhere that has perch and try to catch a trout. -/O\-
> 
> Works every time! (Stupid Perch!) :lol:


I'll have to try Deer Creek or the 'nelle, anywhere else close to Salt Lake that has Perch?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Rockport. Perch, perch, perch.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I didn't even think of Rockport, I'll have to give that one a try! What works best for them...Jigs/worms?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I only payed one visit and I knew they were there, so I tried to avoid them by fishing the top. As soon as I let a worm sink, it was on. There's free parking by the dam...Just hike down and "upstream" a little ways until you see some good structure trends. Slide a worm up your hook and line (get a threader...best worm tool ever $2.00) and throw some split shots about 10 inches up. I'm sure it won't take long to get a perch...if you notice you have one. :lol: 

(Stupid Perch!)


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I only payed one visit and I knew they were there, so I tried to avoid them by fishing the top. As soon as I let a worm sink, it was on. There's free parking by the dam...Just hike down and "upstream" a little ways until you see some good structure trends. Slide a worm up your hook and line (get a threader...best worm tool ever $2.00) and throw some split shots about 10 inches up. I'm sure it won't take long to get a perch...if you notice you have one. :lol:
> 
> (Stupid Perch!)


Yeah, I bought a worm threader a couple years ago and they do work wonders....so much easier and the worm definitely stays on the hook a heck of a lot better than trying to thread it by hand. I take it you don't like perch? :lol: I'm sure large trout are still for sure a lot funner to catch, I am just curious to see what perch taste like, and it is another fish to mark off on the list!  After perch, the next on the list is Walleye!


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Rockport. Perch, perch, perch.


i wanna catch perch. were you on the east or west side for these perchies.

heading up there next week sometime. heading up to hyrum on sunday maybe i'll get into some perchies up there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I think it was the West side, but I could be wrong.

Right where the main road goes by the dam, I parked and hike down. That side. Go catch all of them, please. :lol: Have fun "perchy".


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: I never said they taste bad. I hate the little bastages because they get in the way when I'm going for trout. I actually enjoy the taste of them, but in all honesty, I like trout more and I'd rather bring a couple tasty pink trout home instead of 10 or more spiney, scaley little bait robbers.

The only times I actually feel okay about catching a perch is when otherwise, I would've gotten skunked, or when I've been into the other fish all day. 

No offense to those of you that love catching perch. Yes, it's still fishing and it's better than catching nothing at all.

Maybe I exaggerate my abhorrence of the species a little, but they do tend to push my buttons when I'm going for my idea of a much better fish.

And I'll take anybody up on an offer to fry up some freshly caught treats!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Loah, you are not alone with your thinking.
Many of us don't chase Perch, until the ice is on.
What makes this fun is that the Perch will be looking for the deep water in the winter and many of the Trout will be in shallower water, away from the Perch.
An example of this is Rockport. I will fish in 40' or deeper water for Perch, and after I pick up a limit, I will move in to 20" or less water and spend the rest of the day catching Trout.
The exception for me is when I take my boat to Mantua. I target Perch all year up there.
I will usually have my grandkids or other newbies with me there. The Perch and Bluegill are fun for them to catch, and they provide for a great fish fry when we get back home.

We will have to get you on the ice this year and change your mind about fishing for Perch.


----------



## GeorgeHayduke (Sep 13, 2007)

... I LOVE Perch ...and I Love Sunfish...On Flies....Catching - AND eating!....


----------

